# +23 Missed Call Scam



## zztop (10 Apr 2012)

if you get a missed call from a # starting above dont ring it back.
Anybody else caught ?


----------



## ajapale (10 Apr 2012)

But what if you have a lot of contacts in  Bandon, Clonakilty?


----------



## Knuttell (10 Apr 2012)

zztop said:


> if you get a missed call from a # starting above dont ring it back.
> Anybody else caught ?



Get caught for what???


----------



## zztop (10 Apr 2012)

A 6.99 bill


----------



## jhegarty (10 Apr 2012)

You sure it's not +23 which is Africa ?

023 is west cork. Which much to our disappointment is not an international call.


----------



## Boyd (10 Apr 2012)

Knuttell said:


> Get caught for what???



http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/comreg-considering-intervention-in-mobile-calls-scam-546674.html


----------



## zztop (10 Apr 2012)

+23 not 023 sorry.Above link by 123 answers the Q.


----------



## bazermc (10 Apr 2012)

I got a missed call a few weeks ago from 00 23 99 89 01 35

Like an idiot I rang it back out of pure curiousity and it turned out to be a sex line and the short call before I could hang up costs me 2 euro


----------



## Vanilla (10 Apr 2012)

bazermc said:


> I got a missed call a few weeks ago from 00 23 99 89 01 35
> 
> Like an idiot I rang it back out of pure curiousity and it turned out to be a sex line and the short call before I could hang up costs me 2 euro


 
We believe you.


----------



## Purple (10 Apr 2012)

bazermc said:


> I got a missed call a few weeks ago from 00 23 99 89 01 35
> 
> Like an idiot I rang it back out of pure curiousity and it turned out to be a sex line and the short call before I could hang up costs me 2 euro



I must remember that. 
I can see it now;
"What the hell are you doing calling sex lines?!"

"No Darling, they called me...honest!"

"Oh, really, well that's alright so."


----------



## micmclo (10 Apr 2012)

Scammers from Africa annoying and ripping the good folk of Ireland 

Time for some retaliation



> Bertie Ahern has been invited back to give another speech in Nigeria, the Herald can reveal.
> 
> Sources connected to an event where he spoke this week say he was "inspirational".


http://www.herald.ie/news/berties-a-hit-in-nigeria-but-loses-gig-with-prestige-agency-3065827.html

I hope they follow his advice and make their boom even boomier, good times will last forever....

Payback, the scammers get scammed


----------



## ajapale (10 Apr 2012)

Missed Call Scam discussed on boards.ie today 

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056583704&page=5


----------



## TreeTiger (11 Apr 2012)

There was a recent article in the Irish Examiner about this -

"Telecoms watchdog Comreg is considering banning calls to and from certain sub-Saharan countries after the re-emergence of a scam in which mobile customers can have their call credit stolen."

Click here to read the whole article.

Seems like what usually happens is the phone just rings once and most people who get caught just see a missed call and instinctively ring back.  I got a call a couple of days ago from +2399890135, the same as the poster above, but Googled rather than phoning the number and realised it was a scam.  It seems to be happening to 087 numbers from what I've read.


----------



## Lex Foutish (12 Apr 2012)

ajapale said:


> But what if you have a lot of contacts in Bandon, Clonakilty?


 
One or two guys I know spring to mind, AJ!


----------



## gillarosa (18 Apr 2012)

Does anyone know what the legal situation is when its a minor's phone? are Vodafone obliged to refund the money?


----------

